# Nuclear Medicine Stress Test CPT 78452



## TSClinic

I need help in getting the correct explosion codes that are to be billed with CPT 78452, plus where to find the billing requirements for this procedure. Can anyone help?


----------



## jewlz0879

TSClinic said:


> I need help in getting the correct explosion codes that are to be billed with CPT 78452, plus where to find the billing requirements for this procedure. Can anyone help?




78452
93015-93018 depending on what is performed. We use 93015. 
Depending on what radiopharmaceutical or drugs you use:
A9500
A9502
A9505
J0152
J1250

Here is an article might help answer your questions
http://www.asnc.org/imageuploads/Coding-MPISPECT-June2010.pdf


----------

